# Castor Oil for Massage during pregnancy? Safe or no?



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

I love the feel of cold pressed Palma Christi oil as a carrier for massage. I've been avoiding it since I got pregnant because castor oil has such a bad rap in pregnant women. I've been thinking that surely it'll be fine once I get closer to my due date. But really, does anyone know whether or not castor oil will cause problems if used topically during pregnancy. I'm around 18 weeks, if it makes a difference. I've been wondering if alternating warm castor oil packs with cold witch hazel compresses might help increase circulation to help treat/ get rid of a vulvar varicosity I've got that I know is only going to get worse if left untreated. (I'm already taking 400 IU of vit E a day, which seems to be helping.)

So yeah or nay on topical castor oil? There's not much info out there that I can find.


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

I don't know a whole lot about castor oil topically. I can tell you my experience...my last labor started with my water breaking. No regular (in any sense of the imagination) for almost 12 hours. My mw suggested that we put a warm castor oil compress on my belly, and try nipple stim. at the same time. That kicked in labor quick! (And we really didn't do a whole lot of nipple stim.)
I would probably avoid much topical contact with it until later in the pregnancy. Just to be on the safe side.
Good luck, and happy pregnancy!


----------



## tanjarine (Apr 13, 2003)

nak
i read castor oil belly massages were a natural way to induce labour
i can look for the article for you if you like


----------

